# printhead ruined



## auguy2010 (Mar 6, 2015)

I noticed a small dent or divit on the foil part of my printhead when we had it out for service.. Is it ruined?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Does it still print?


----------



## auguy2010 (Mar 6, 2015)

So far, Been having some color issues but that was before the maintenance.


----------



## Sergent (Mar 9, 2015)

I think yes, unfortunately...


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

How does a nozzle check look? Are the droplets firing straight down or deflecting from the damage? What type of printer?


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Dents in a print head are not good. If its still printing ok count yourself as Lucky. I would be more concerned with, how did it get dented in the first place? Did it come that way, is it something that happened during printing or maintenance? I would want to know so I could make sure it didn't happen again.


----------



## auguy2010 (Mar 6, 2015)

Won't show black on nozzle.. Black prints very light.. Not sure how it got there. Were going to replace it and see what happens.


----------

